# Whacha takin to da field this opening weekend?



## Aggie (May 27, 2004)

Ok fellow slinger of arrows, what will be your tool of choice come October 2nd. I will have my trusty Mathews Outback(post divorce gift to myself) I have a rule that the first year I miss 2 times with a bow, i will get a new one. I am now on yr 6 and have only missed once, last year. I was kinda excited that a may get to go bow shopping but the next shot was perfect so here we go again. I am pretty conservative with lenght of shots, so I expect to stack um up with this bow again.

Do ya'll have any rules on when its time to get a new arrow slinger???

Good luck!

Aggie


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

A few Laguna rods and a few reels and a 24' JHP boat lol.

I fish one tournament a year and it falls on opening weekend of bow season. Oh well...no one else will be hunting my place so I guess it will be okay. 

No rules on when to get a new bow. If mine works I just keep on killing with it.

TH


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Mathews Drenaline with 3 85 gr. Mini Blasters and 2 90gr. muzzys

I buy new bow every 10 years. May renig on that rule with the capabilities of the monster.


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

Well I have both an '08 Tomkat and an '09 Admiral both dialed in to 3/4" ear plugs out to 40yds. 

The Kat is shooting Epic 340's tipped with Razor Tricks, and the Admiral will be pushing the 300 FMJ with 100gr inserts and 125gr Slick Trick Magnums. I will most likely have the Admiral in hand.


----------



## gulfcoast200 (Jun 26, 2004)

Bowtech Old Glory, 28" Gold Tips, 3 Blade Rage. I had and Old Glory sold it and bought a Guardain and never really got along with it so I sold it a year later and bought another Old Glory. I'd say its time to buy a new one when you shoot a new bow and you just can't live with out it. I had an old POS Bear bow and was perfectly content till a buddy let me shoot his Bowtech then I had to get one. The Guardain was one of them "I need a new bow itches" and once I got it I never really was happy so I ended up going back to the OG. I've been told to not shoot the Mathews Z7 if I dont' want a new bow because there supposed to be sweet shooting, 2 buddies have them and I refuse to shoot them cause its too close to bow season to be buying a new bow.


----------



## willeye (Mar 2, 2007)

old mq 32, goldtip arrows and 100 grain 3 blade muzzys.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Custom White Wolf Longhunter with custom Quest Thumper arrows tipped with 200gr Magnus Snuffers.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

I'll bring my Martin MOAB and my camcorder.


----------



## gordaflatsstalker (Jul 3, 2008)

TechHunter with gold tip arrows and Rage 2 blade sitting in a Double Bull Blind.


----------



## keller bay (Jan 4, 2009)

Z7 with full metal jacket easton arrows pushing 100gr muzzys or old switchback not sure havent got Z7 tuned in for surpreme performace to meet the qulifications of my switchback but nothing less than a roll of sp, knife, camera, and a fresh can of red seal wintergreen


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

Bowtech Guardian. 4-100 gr G5 Strikers & 2-100 gr Carbon Express f-15's.


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

Evotek bow and rage broadheads....this will be my first year hunting so wish me luck!


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Solocam, goldtips, and muzzy 2 blade Phantoms out of an ameristep ''the choice'' ground blind...gonna hunt a trail leading to a water hole but its not a good north wind set up so I'm needing some ENE wind or anything south would be even better... If not I'm gonna have to change spots..Walker


----------



## justin-credible1982 (Sep 12, 2006)

'08 Bowtech General and 2 blade rage on maxima hunters... this cooler weather has me going... can't wait!


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

1997 Hoyt Deviator, 5 rage 2 blades, 2 old Vortexx 2 blades, and 3 spit fires. Beeman ICS arrows and one Red neck that is ready to get out in da woods! LOL:cheers:

Good luck to my fellow blood brothers out there. The forecast is looking like cool mornings with mild afternoons. Should be a great weekend down in Junction!:dance:


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Diamond Iceman with 100gr Slick Trick Magnums


----------



## 1976Bronc (Apr 2, 2007)

Z7, goldtip pro hunters, 2-blade rage, QAD drop away, T-5;
My other half has a Passion rigged out the same except with a SpottHawg.


----------



## pacontender (Jun 26, 2004)

Rack Ranch said:


> Solocam, goldtips, and muzzy 2 blade Phantoms out of an ameristep ''the choice'' ground blind...gonna hunt a trail leading to a water hole but its not a good north wind set up so I'm needing some ENE wind or anything south would be even better... If not I'm gonna have to change spots..Walker


Walker,

If you are hunting in Tilden, you better bring a 55 gallon drum of bug spray. The skeeters are BAD!!!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Them skeeters bite Walker they'll just fall dead to the ground. 



TH


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Yea!! be in Tilden... Thanks for the heads up..

TH, I don't know what to say about that


----------



## Gethookedadventures (Jan 1, 2007)

Matthews Drenaline Beaman ICS 400 with Rage 3blades and Cannon FS100 HD Video Camera with Tripod


----------



## BBYC (Sep 25, 2007)

New Alien if I get it set up in the next 3 days, otherwise my old Jennings G2.


----------



## Guppie (Mar 29, 2006)

*New and Old*

My son will be going out with his new Z-7:dance: and 2 blade rage broadheads, I'll be using my 19-year old Pearson Spoiler hwell: and 3-blade thunderhead 100s.


----------



## Gunslinger (Jul 29, 2008)

98 Mathews Z-Light, Beaman ICS Hunters, Rage 2 Blades, and my trusty ThermaCELL....can't let the skeeters get to me too bad.


----------



## pevotva (Sep 7, 2005)

New to me Hoyt Alphamax 35, full metal jackets tipped with Magnus buzzcuts.


----------



## Frank (Jun 1, 2004)

Bowtech Destroyer, G5 broadheads, and hope that I see the Buck I saw this past Saturday that was eating corn 15 yards from me for about 20 minutes while I was putting up my blind.

Also taking a thermos of Coffee and roll of ......


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

if i do go..ill be out there with my pse stinger and 5575 gold tips, and 100gr slick tricks...hope fully gonna finally kill something with it


----------



## Tombstone (May 19, 2009)

I don't know if I will get to go yet this weekend, but when I do I will be carrying a Diamond Liberty paired with 2 blade rage and gold tip arrows sitting on a QAD ultra rest.


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

Browning bow, gold tip arrows, vortex 2 blade broadhead, Off, camera, Bushnell range finder, flashlight, grunt call, and a snickers bar.


----------



## tickbird (Apr 11, 2008)

*THERMOCELL*

Thermocell, video camera, bow just for looks. Scouting for the kids.


----------



## GTD (Aug 18, 2005)

My son will be using our new Phantom TEN POINT CLS and I'll be using the video camera.


----------



## nasakid (May 21, 2004)

Finally got a new, modern bow to try out this season. I've shot bows many years, but never had a good one. That changed Friday a week ago. Got a 2007 Bowtech Allegiance, Carbon Impact arrows, Rage 100 2 Blades. I've killed lots of targets over the past 2 weeks out to 40 yards, so it's time to test it on something with hooves. Can't wait! Hunting Cherokee County.


----------

